# Beret Tutorial



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Here are pics of how the beret is done and hope I have covered each step.


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

Only three pictures. None of the beret and how to finish.


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

Only three pictures. None of the beret and how to finish.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

???


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

Do yo have a picture of the a Beret?


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Geniir said:


> Only three pictures. None of the beret and how to finish.


I believe Benita is in the process of making and posting this tutorial. It may take a little time for all the pictures to appear.

Many thanks Benita for taking the time to show us another of your fabulous creations!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-365496-1.html


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

yover8 said:


> I believe Benita is in the process of making and posting this tutorial. It may take a little time for all the pictures to appear.
> 
> Many thanks Benita for taking the time to show us another of your fabulous creations!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-365496-1.html


Thanks for understanding and yes it does take awhile to do this step by step and as you all are not with me I cannot show you that easily but throught the net and some of you may be able to grasp while others will get frustrated but I cannot help that . Hope I have done a good job and that you understand what I have said in pics. To see a pic of the complete beret it is in the previous entry I had put in


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you, love this


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Thank you for all of your time and effort in making this tutorial.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

I do this every day of the week with my classes and the ladies enjoy every moment I am there. it is quite daunting sometimes if you dont know. I quite understand, especially I have not written notes . I have to physically be next to you to help you . This is why I cannot help you if you are elsewhere ( all over the world sometimes ) though I wish I could have you all on skype


Love you all and be patient with me is all I ask 

Benita Perth W Australia


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you so much, it truly is a great beret.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you for the tutorial. I don't usually knit hats, but if there is anything to be learned from knitting a pattern, then I am right there with needles and yarn ready to go. So I will make your beret just to take advantage of your beautiful tutorial; and, if no one in the family wants the hat, I will give it away.

I'll have to look up the U.S. equivalent of 8-ply yarn, as "ply" is not a term used in our weight charts. Ah, I see it is DK/#3 weight or light worsted, in case anyone else would like to know.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, I'm going to make one or two for Christmas!!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for the tutorial. Hope I can get to try this one.


----------



## Lizmossstitch (Oct 1, 2015)

Benita ,this is BEAUTIFUL. ,thanks for all the photos and helpful advice .


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you so very much. Plan to knit your beret just as soon as I can go purchase the proper yarn. You are so very talented!


----------



## spspalmer9 (May 22, 2015)

Benita, 
Just woke up and saw this beautiful beret. Are the individual sections sewn together, or is it knitted in one piece. You are correct; I have not had time to look at the instructions. No coffee--no thinking!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Lizmossstitch said:


> Benita ,this is BEAUTIFUL. ,thanks for all the photos and helpful advice .


 :thumbup: 
Yes thank you, I'm anxious to start one for my granddaughter


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Thank you for the tutorial.
> I'll have to look up the U.S. equivalent of 8-ply yarn, as "ply" is not a term used in our weight charts. Ah, I see it is DK/#3 weight or light worsted, in case anyone else would like to know.


Thank you Peggy, I was wondering the same thing


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful....thank you...


----------



## Ruth'szoo (Sep 9, 2014)

Lovr your beret! What stitch did you use for the pretty design in the middle of the blue hat?
Thank you.


----------



## homebody1961 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi Benita, how do you do the triangle with the tiny holes in it? I'd love to make the beret with BOTH kinds of triangles pictured in the first hat, if you could post that I'd appreciate it!!


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for posting!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow, thanks so much for sharing. It's beautiful.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm a total dork when it comes to patterns, but I think your beret pattern is easy to follow and the result is wonderful!
Thank you~


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you! Oh my, I hope mine turns out half as nice as yours did! What a wonderful tutorial you have given us!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Ruth'szoo said:


> Lovr your beret! What stitch did you use for the pretty design in the middle of the blue hat?
> Thank you.


I call it the button hole st ( make one knit 2 tog ) row and the next knit row and this gives you the "holey " effect.

Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

raindancer said:


> Thank you! Oh my, I hope mine turns out half as nice as yours did! What a wonderful tutorial you have given us!


I am glad you are happy with my tutorial but I am sure some will find it daunting. Unfortunately you all are not next to me . I do not have it written as it is difficult to explain in words for me.

Benita Perth W Aust


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your tutorial. It looks like an interesting beret to make, especially in the variegated yarns. Will have to see if I can follow what you have shown us.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Thank you for the design and the tutorial.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Lovely! I'm going to try it. Thank you, Bonita


----------



## Katherine C (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Ruth'szoo said:


> Lovr your beret! What stitch did you use for the pretty design in the middle of the blue hat?
> Thank you.


The design between the garter stitch is : make 1 k2tog all the way and the next row knit . Repeat it if you wish or every other 2 garter rows. 
Benita


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you for the fabulous tutorial! The pics are great and make the pattern even easier to do.&#128522;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Benita, you are very nice to take your time to teach how to make this beautiful beret, i appreciate it.......thank you


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you all for looking in . It is a pleasure to do it . Sometimes I dont have time due to all the classes I have so at times I am unable to put the tutorial but will still show you my work 

benita Perth W Aust


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Love you beret. Thank you for sharing


----------



## threebagsfull (Sep 7, 2012)

I made a similar one at school over 50 years ago yikes&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Adorable. Strong urge coming on to ditch every ufo and knit along with your tutorial right away. I'm powerless to resist. Thank you,Benita 1945, I feel like doing something fun today!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Sorry, accidental double post. I'm never quite sure if my original message has gone through.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Beautiful beret!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you Benita

That is so nice of you.


----------



## Dorise (Nov 21, 2013)

I am bookmarking it,( to much to print ) so I can do it, love the Blue color you have, can you tell me about the yarn you used.
Thanks 
Dorise


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Geniir said:


> Only three pictures. None of the beret and how to finish.


I have put it in another title and will post it again

Benita


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

just to say a big thank you, the beret is lovely x


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for looking in and you all make me feel good each time I read your remarks and that you are going to attemt the project mekes me feel good. 

Happy Mothers day everyone.

It is sunday here in Perth and yours will be tomorrow I know 


benita Perth W Aust


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Instead of the ribbed brim I did stocking stitch and have the latest ones with a rolled brim.

Benita


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi Benita, where do you run your classes? Your hat is lovely by the way.


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the effort put into this tutorial. I am going to try one very soon. Adding to my bookmarks. I might have questions after the six sections. (I understand pretty good up to that part). Do you join the first and last sections by sewing up and then add the brim?


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

You go to My Topics and on Page 5 you will find this tutorial. 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-365568-1.html
Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

spspalmer9 said:


> Benita,
> Just woke up and saw this beautiful beret. Are the individual sections sewn together, or is it knitted in one piece. You are correct; I have not had time to look at the instructions. No coffee--no thinking!


You join the two ends together and then pick up the sts around and then make the band of 2 k 2p to length required and fasten off .

Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Ruth'szoo said:


> Lovr your beret! What stitch did you use for the pretty design in the middle of the blue hat?
> Thank you.


The design in the middle of the blue hat is make one knit one then knit two tog

Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

I used 8 ply or you can use a double knit too


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

lsdlong said:


> Thanks for all the effort put into this tutorial. I am going to try one very soon. Adding to my bookmarks. I might have questions after the six sections. (I understand pretty good up to that part). Do you join the first and last sections by sewing up and then add the brim?


correct 
Benita


----------



## Roisin (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks very much for all your hard work,and taking time to share
Benita All the Best 2019 to you and all members and Staff at Knitting Paradise
From BONNIE SCOTLANDx


----------



## Margit (Mar 28, 2013)

I have hunted the internet and Revelry for a Beret. Yours is just the one I have longed to knit. Hopefully I can follow your instructions and make the perfect Beret.....


----------



## KLGGrammy (Aug 14, 2016)

First Thank you for sharing this pattern. I love it. But I am not a very experienced knitter and I don't understand how to finish this. If I understand correctly I will have 6 stitches left when I finish my last triangle?? What do I do with them? I'm confused and would really appreciate your help.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

knittingaway said:


> Thank you so very much. Plan to knit your beret just as soon as I can go purchase the proper yarn. You are so very talented!


Thanks Benita Perth W Aust.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Maureen Therese said:


> Hi Benita, where do you run your classes? Your hat is lovely by the way.


Maureen are you in Perth wAust? If so I run my classes at the Libraries around where I live in Gosnells Kelmscott and Armadale and attend other venues where they have a gathering of seniors and I will be there to assist those who would like to learn from me. You can message me on my Facebook page under my name .

Benita Peters . There is a big pic of me and my husband


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

When you have the last triangle done you have to pick up the sts again to bring it back to the same total then join the edges togehter I use a crochet hook or you can cast off both edges together at the same time .
Benita . 
Sometimes it is difficult to explain on the net and not face to face .


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Everyone here is the tutorial . https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-365568-1.html

Benita


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you. Will be waiting for the rest.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing I have bookmarked for later


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Everyone you are welcome and thanks for your remarks 

Benita Perth W Aust


----------



## JosephineJ77 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

